# The Cue Tube - New Discord, and Patreon Only Video for Rescoring.



## Leslie Fuller (Dec 12, 2021)

Received an email earlier from The Cue Tube advising that their new Discord was going to replace the current Forum.

Join here: https://discord.gg/WyUTeG8x

Also, there is a new “Noir” clip for rescoring, but only for supporters of The Cue Tube’s Patreon.

Patreon page here: https://www.patreon.com/thecuetube


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Dec 20, 2021)

https://discord.gg/WyUTeG8x does not work


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Dec 20, 2021)

Ronny D. Ana said:


> https://discord.gg/WyUTeG8x does not work


Try this one: https://discord.gg/xvPTspNQ


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Dec 20, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> Try this one: https://discord.gg/xvPTspNQ


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Dec 20, 2021)

Ronny D. Ana said:


>


----------

